# Diarrhea



## catlover32 (Mar 4, 2010)

My 2 year old cat has liquid diarrhea and it won't go away. The vet ran blood tests and everything was OK. He is still eating his dry food which the vet gave him that is supposedly good for digestive problems, it's the Hills Prescription Diet I/D. He is still acting himself and not lethargic in any way. The diarrhea is being very stubborn though. I cannot afford any more vet visits and I need some help. Does any one have any useful home remedies or other tips? Have any of your cats experienced a spell of liquid diarrhea? Should I be worried?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

How long have you had the cat? Is he on any medication? has he recently had any veterinary procedures? How long has he had the diarrhea? How long has he been on the food he's on now? What was he eating and how long was he eating before switching to the Hills? I assume the vet checked for parasites...

The hills food is NASTY stuff. Really unnatural for a cat's digestive system. if he's otherwise healthy, hasn't had any stress recently, hasn't had medical procedures recently, was on his food for a long time before getting the diarrhea and has had the diarrhea for a long time, he may have IBD (irritable bowel disease) in which case the best bet is changing to a better diet. One without a whole bunch of ingredients that are hard on a cat's digestive systems (grains, vegetable, starch). Dry food always has these irritating ingredients so a good wet food or raw food diet (After researching) would be best IF your cat has IBD.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Just to clarify -- IBD = INFLAMMATORY bowel disease, not irritable. IBS = irritable bowel syndrome.

IBD is at practically epidemic proportions in cats due in large part to dry cat food. It is high in carbs and low in meat, which is the opposite of what carnivores need. Either grain-free canned food or, even better, a raw diet, is indicated for IBD.

And I agree 100%--Hills food is beyond nasty. I will never ever allow any of my pets to touch it ever again!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

EXCELLENT info on IBD (and many other things) in this book:

LINK: Your Cat: Simple New Secrets to a Longer, Stronger Life ~ Elizabeth M. Hodgkins D.V.M.

I recommend it VERY highly.


----------



## D&L (Nov 22, 2009)

Daisy had some leakage and the vet had me give her 2.0 ml twice a day of "vet's best friend for cats and dogs TERRA-LUMA bentonite white clay" for a few days until it quit leaking. It works GREAT  . I had a foster kitty for a few days who have the runs so I gave it to her three times and problem solved.


----------



## straylover (Mar 9, 2010)

D&L said:


> Daisy had some leakage and the vet had me give her 2.0 ml twice a day of "vet's best friend for cats and dogs TERRA-LUMA bentonite white clay" for a few days until it quit leaking. It works GREAT  . I had a foster kitty for a few days who have the runs so I gave it to her three times and problem solved.


D&L,

Is your daisy on dry kibble or other kind of food?


----------



## D&L (Nov 22, 2009)

At the time both, now just canned.


----------



## mrksem454 (Apr 14, 2010)

catlover32 said:


> My 2 year old cat has liquid diarrhea and it won't go away. The vet ran blood tests and everything was OK. He is still eating his dry food which the vet gave him that is supposedly good for digestive problems, it's the Hills Prescription Diet I/D. He is still acting himself and not lethargic in any way. The diarrhea is being very stubborn though. I cannot afford any more vet visits and I need some help. Does any one have any useful home remedies or other tips? Have any of your cats experienced a spell of liquid diarrhea? Should I be worried?


If possible, Determine how the diarrhea started, Like from food allergies, renal failure, cancer, poisoning and infectious disease can result in diarrhea. You don't take any decision about diarrhea, Without help of veterinary expert, You want to obtain veterinary assistance if it is an ongoing problem there may be foods with fewer allergens, or treatments for a disease which will reduce the diarrhea.


----------



## Owned_By_Two (Mar 30, 2010)

catlover32 said:


> Does any one have any useful home remedies or other tips? Have any of your cats experienced a spell of liquid diarrhea?


This post is coming late but I wanted to add something. A friend who's had cats forever suggested incorporating some *plain, boiled white rice* in with the wet food. My cat who had the runs cleared up in in about 3 days, so I think this worked. He had been battling diarrhea for about a week prior to this.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you can find it, plain canned pumpkin--a spoonful--is very helpful in stopping diarrhea. I so hope kitty soon gets well.


----------

